# Hello from DK.



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello every body.

my name is Amanda, I'm 22 and a student. I'm dyslexiced, so I'm so sorry for mis spelling, or any other wrong sentens, I allways tray to do my best.

I have had mice for well over 1½ years now. I'm breeding mainely after good helf and temper. my males that mainely lives in groups. right now I have 6 males in the same group, and 2 males in another group, and then 2 that is to big, to put in a group as it is now. I have about 20 females.

I don't have photos of every mice i have right now, but I'm working on it.
genetic is the thing i'm most interested in. an seen from DK, I the one whit most gentic knowledge at this moment.

Her are a list over my Males:

1 Longhair Siamese fox
1 Longhair Burmese satin abysinien
1 Longhair Burmese fox satin abysinien
1 Longhair black eyed Colourpint smoke satin
1 Longhair red eyed colourpoint smoke satin
1 longhair Colourpoint fox satin
1 longhair Burmese/colourpoint/reverse siamese satin (we don't know enny thing about him, and his colour is like..... it don't know whits colour it wonts to be)
1 argente "golden" (propperly a, ee pp. we know it is not a, A^y mice.)

her are a list over my females:

1 himalaya seal point 
1 himalaya blue point 
1 BEW/BEB 
1 Chinchilla berkshire miss markt 
1 blue agouti tan 
1 shorthair variegated broken satin 
1 PEW
1 Agouti satin
1 Agouti burmese/pearl fox
1 Black tan berkshire miss marked satin
1 Black tan banded with headspot
1 Black tan banded with headspot miss marked 
1 Black variegated fox satin
1 Black berkshire
1 Black evenbroken
1 Blue argente tan
1 Burmese fox
1 Colourpoint smoke fox
1 Mock Burmese
1 Silver agouti fox
1 Longhair Agouti tan
2 Longhair agouti satin
2 Longhair agouti broken satin
1 Longhair black tan evenbroken
1 Longhair black/sepia (rubi eyed) broken satin
1 Longhair black merle evenbroken satin astrex
1 Longhair variegated broken satin

I will propperly need som help with the genetic and ho fits best for whiths males.

gretings from amanda in DK


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, contraria! Welcome to the Forum!

That's quite a list of meeces you've got there. If you want info on genetics, sure we could lay it all out for you, but you seem to be well enough versed in English that you could try looking at the Finnmouse site, which is from Finland, but is available in English language. The only thing I'd point out is that argente is A/* b/b C/* D/* pp. I doubt that you have the recessive form of yellow, it's more likely to be A^vy. While it's true that form of yellow can give you brindles(stripey), but it's possible to have a line of A^vy that has had the brindling pretty much bred out of it. In any case, with A^vy you'd get fawn colored mice, not argente. Argente is one of my favorite colors and I regularly breed mixed litters of agouti, argent, and champagne My argentes and champagnes are darker than the show standards, really, but since I don't show, I breed to my own likes.

And yes, pictures please; I love pictures of other people's meeces !


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

I know that the fenish argente is: A_ pp, and it is so we all know it in DK.

the A_ bb pp, as you have as argente wi has as chokalet argente.

the breeder that had the male befor me, breed him to a black tan broken, and godt a letter off: 2 argente, 1 blue argente, 1 chokolat argente, 3 dove (aa pp) and 1 RE silver (aa dd pp) 4 black and 1 agouti.

I have seen black eyed silver her ind DK, but have never cut, find out the genetic for it. :?

I can't take photos right now, but, I have a little album her, http://s680.photobucket.com/albums/vv16 ... ?start=all


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the forum! You have some beautiful mice 

I've seen quite a few European mouse breeder websites with recessive reds and fawns, I think the 'e' varieties are quite widespread in Europe. Don't think we have them here in England though, but I could be wrong.

A/ bb pp has champagne hairs tipped with orange, not bluey dove tipped with orange so it's not technically argente  I've had a few of them, I actually think they're way prettier than proper argente (A/ BB pp).

Sarah xxx


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

thise is the male mouse.

hi is to red to be a argente, and to agouti to be a red, but hi do not produce red(A^y) offsprings :?


























































































































































sorry for the shaykie photos, he don't like to be the star off the photo.
I know he looks wary.... not well, but the truth is that I just gad him home from the other breeder and there hi had a big fight with another male  I will see if I can get some better pics one day. and yes it is a kink on the tail, but it is from a broken tale, so it is not any thing big breeding problem 

her are his dother: se is blue or lilac argente. 

























































here she is with her father:









and her she is whit her dove tan brother:









the mother was a black tan broken female.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
I am also quite new round here and I'm very much enjoying meeting lots of like minded "mousey" people. People on here are very nice and helpful.
Pleased to meet you xx


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

I'. very pleased to here from alll off you. and thanks for the littel help whit my male


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahhhh they are so cute. Welcome Amanda. My meeces don't hang around long enough to be photographed either.


----------

